# What do you see?



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2021)

We were sawing this walnut log with a small crotch the other day. When I took the piece off, we saw a hooded cobra. My buddies wife said it also looks like an ostrich or emu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2021)

Fallopian tubes

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 25, 2021)

Wasn't expecting that answer!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rob3232 (May 25, 2021)

Sack of nuts….

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2021)

Theres something wrong with you guys, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 25, 2021)

Owl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 25, 2021)

ET

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2021)

Cobra

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65 (May 25, 2021)

Jaffa headpiece. (Stargate)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fencemender (May 27, 2021)

Gorilla pounding his chest


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2021)

Ya I see a cobra too...


----------



## Barb (May 27, 2021)

I see a cobra too as well as a couple of other unmentionables...oh wait, they were already mentioned. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

